# Mud shack



## SmOrg (Jan 27, 2012)

Olá everyone,

Whilst I'm here in Lisboa, I'm a videographer, I plan on shooting my next short film - am about to start the CrowdFunding push in a few weeks time - I have a d.o.p needing to come over from Berlin, and am sourcing potential MU artist here and wardrobe, which is taking a bit longer than expected but that's the way the cuculoris crumbles. Anyway, I have already asked a young Portuguese camera-operator here for this location lead, he recommended Sintra. 

Essentially, I need a mud brick shack, can be a ruin, preferably countryside area. Can be North - South Portugal. We can all travel. Can be ruin. Not sure what the location shooting guidelines are here. With Portugal's gorgeous light, we wont be running generators or anything. The mud brick shack should have open windows, be unfurnished or mostly unfurnished. We only need to use the one room of a shack (building). 

Does anyone, or has anyone seen on their travels or walk-abouts anything that might suit this description, or any areas where these kinds of buildings exist. I guess the Southern region might have more. 

Any leads or knowledge would be so greatly appreciated. 

 
SmOrg


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Mud brick? in Portugal never seen one, you'll find stone, schiest but very very few brick builds of any description.


----------



## SmOrg (Jan 27, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Mud brick? in Portugal never seen one, you'll find stone, schiest but very very few brick builds of any description.


Thanks Canoeman, I had a thought that the Bousillage technique might have been apparent here, or since the Moorish influence of the south, mud brick. I haven't been out to the country regions yet - but may have an explore and look at some of the stone buildings.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lot of Moorish influence, but by 1249 Portugal had reconquered it's territory.


----------

